
A Van, an Excavator and a Slew of ATM Thefts, Northern Ireland Police Need Help - js2
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/12/712746440/a-van-an-excavator-and-a-slew-of-atm-thefts-northern-ireland-police-plead-for-he
======
ohiovr
Reminds me of the killdozer.

